# Elevated globulin levels in blood ... help!



## Ragdollsfriend (Feb 13, 2014)

Hi, my old boy Leo (14) has CKD. Last week his appetite got worse and so I took him to the vets on Friday. I was shocked to learn he lost 1kg since January. He had blood tests done last Friday and Monday. CKD is under control, no anaemia, hyperthyroidism ruled out. Slight heart murmur present. 

Yesterday when I called my the vet to check for more news I was told Leo's globulin level in his blood are elevated. Apparently not good news. So more tests are in progress and I won't know until Thursday at least. The vet mentioned a few possible conditions like severe infection, cancer , FIP, etc. I'm really worried. 

Any thoughts on what I need to ask or double check next time I speak to my vet? Thanks.


----------



## Samara (Nov 2, 2014)

I'm afraid I've got no idea but didn't want to just read and run. Sending you (((hugs))) and I'm sure someone will come along who knows.


----------



## Ragdollsfriend (Feb 13, 2014)

First reply, well thank you!
I managed to tempt Leo with some food (mashed up Daily Menu pate with warm water). He lapped it OK with some assistance. While he was eating I noticed some clear fluid at the end of his nose and it dropped on my hand. Looks like my boy has a runny nose. I know cats when they can't smell food they are not keen on eating.

I wonder if this runny nose is the cause of the current health problem or just a symptom. I'll mention it to my vet.


----------



## sarahecp (Aug 22, 2011)

I'm sorry to hear about the blood results  I really hope it's nothing serious and you get more answers from your vet really soon.

I'm sorry I cannot advise, but wanted to say I hope Leo is going to be ok. Sending lots and lots of positive vibes and (((((hugs))))) to you both xx


----------



## Ragdollsfriend (Feb 13, 2014)

Thanks Sarah. He's acting almost normal now. Active, grooming and even jumped on the bed with so much energy. Yesterday I was in floods of tears, today smiling and feeling cautiously optimistic for a change. Will try to feed him some more mush in a minute.


----------



## sarahecp (Aug 22, 2011)

Ragdollsfriend said:


> Thanks Sarah. He's acting almost normal now. Active, grooming and even jumped on the bed with so much energy. Yesterday I was in floods of tears, today smiling and feeling cautiously optimistic for a change. Will try to feed him some more mush in a minute.


I'm pleased to hear that Leo is back to his usual self. Bless you  I'm glad you're feeling better today 

Keeping everything crossed for Leo xx


----------



## Maldives (Mar 12, 2015)

So sorry to hear about Leo sending healing vibes and paws crossed from Smudge. Good luck hun X


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

So sorry to read about Leo,I cant offer any help at all other than sending some of those magical PF positive vibes.Paws crossed it is nothing sinister x


----------



## Forester (Dec 2, 2012)

I'm sorry that I don't have any useful information to offer RF. I do however want to send loads of positive vibes for Leo as well as ((( Hugs ))) for you.


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

Really hoping Leo is ok and maybe just has a respiratory infection or something. He would certainly be off his food if he couldn't smell it and would lose a kilo fairly quickly. Keep tempting him with things to eat - you are working wonders!!!


----------



## KCTT (Jul 19, 2014)

Sorry to hear that Leo's blood results have caused concern hoping that you get positive news tomorrow x


----------



## GingerNinja (Mar 23, 2014)

Good luck tomorrow xx

I hope it's nothing serious


----------



## Ragdollsfriend (Feb 13, 2014)

Thank you my dear all. He is more perky today but I still need to hand feed him. Leo defo shows more interest in food today than yesterday. And I'm hoping for Nr2 by tomorrow morning 

Will give an update when we hear back from our vet.


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

Just wondering how he's doing today hun. Hopefully even brighter than yesterday!!!


----------



## Ragdollsfriend (Feb 13, 2014)

Hello, just got off the phone with our vet. Not great news. Globulin levels over 80. And pancreatic "something" (enzyme count ??) over 40. Or the other way round. My head is spinning, sorry.

Leo will be refered to an oncologist as these further blood test results indicate some sort of cancer, possibly of the immune system. We'll get a referral to NDSR North Downs near Gatwick.

I'm trying to stay calm. He is so much brighter today and ate frankly more than in the last few days. Please send all the healing vibes you can.


----------



## Ragdollsfriend (Feb 13, 2014)

Hey guys. If you don't know what to say but just want to wish us luck, that's OK. 

I signed up for the Feline Cancer Support Group on Yahoo and waiting to be accepted. We won't go down without a fight!


----------



## KCTT (Jul 19, 2014)

Sorry that it wasn't better news for you and Leo. Lots of positive vibes from me and Tipsy we know what you are going through. Its hard for us to post on threads like this as everything is still quite raw at the moment. We do care lots and get teary eyed we just can't get the right words. Sounds like you are both ready for the fight so let battle commence we are all here with you x


----------



## Samara (Nov 2, 2014)

Sending loads of healing vibes. Hope you get the referral through quickly. ((((Hugs))))


----------



## chillminx (Nov 22, 2010)

I am very sorry to hear the news about Leo. Thinking of you and sending positive thoughts for the dear fellow.


----------



## Maldives (Mar 12, 2015)

Ragdollsfriend said:


> Hello, just got off the phone with our vet. Not great news. Globulin levels over 80. And pancreatic "something" (enzyme count ??) over 40. Or the other way round. My head is spinning, sorry.
> 
> Leo will be refered to an oncologist as these further blood test results indicate some sort of cancer, possibly of the immune system. We'll get a referral to NDSR North Downs near Gatwick.
> 
> I'm trying to stay calm. He is so much brighter today and ate frankly more than in the last few days. Please send all the healing vibes you can.


Hi Ragdollsfriend - the hospital they are referring you to is the one I recently took Smudge to. It is in a place called Bletchingley which is off the M25 at the Redhill turn off - let me know if you need any help finding it as it is tucked right out of the way hun.


----------



## sarahecp (Aug 22, 2011)

Oh hun  I'm so sorry to hear this news  

Sending truck loads of positive vibes for Leo and huge ((((((hugs)))))) to you both xx

Thinking of you xx


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

Absolutely gutted to hear this 

But staying positive - you are being referred…this surely means the vet is hopefully something can be done? 

Lets be positive here - look at Bob and the lump on his nose. He is being treated and coping really well. 

Stay strong hun. Keep doing what you are doing food wise because it's obviously working and he can't be feeling too bad in himself. You said yourself he's been bright other than off his food these past couple of days. Keep him strong and take it day by day. 

Big hugs and cuddles to you both. You are in our thoughts and prayers xxx


----------



## Ragdollsfriend (Feb 13, 2014)

Dear All, thanks for the healing vibes. I feel like I need some constructive distraction so will start a new thread asking for any links on animal cancer research. Just to build up my knowledge and prepare myself for a chat with the oncologist and better understand these medical terms.


----------



## MoggyBaby (Mar 8, 2011)

Ragdollsfriend said:


> Dear All, thanks for the healing vibes. I feel like I need some constructive distraction so will start a new thread asking for any links on animal cancer research. Just to build up my knowledge and prepare myself for a chat with the oncologist and better understand these medical terms.


I am SO sorry to read the latest news on Leo - you must be devastated.  Sending lots of vibes hun.

There is already a cancer sticky - http://www.petforums.co.uk/threads/cancer-thread.307530/ - there may be something in there which helps. xx

.


----------



## moggie14 (Sep 11, 2013)

Oh so sorry just catching up with the new forum... I hope you can get some good news, sending lots of positive vibes xxx


----------



## GingerNinja (Mar 23, 2014)

I'm so sorry :-(

I've only just seen this and wish you and Leo all the positive vibes in the whole world! I know just how devastating news like this is and I'm here if you ever need to rant (that's what I wanted to do )

Hugs xxx


----------



## Ragdollsfriend (Feb 13, 2014)

MoggyBaby said:


> I am SO sorry to read the latest news on Leo - you must be devastated.  Sending lots of vibes hun.
> 
> There is already a cancer sticky - http://www.petforums.co.uk/threads/cancer-thread.307530/ - there may be something in there which helps. xx
> 
> .


Thanks MB. Yep fairly shaken up but trying to stay positive. Thanks for the sticky. I read most of it today. Can't wait to see the oncologist and hear more details.


----------



## Ragdollsfriend (Feb 13, 2014)

GingerNinja said:


> I'm so sorry :-(
> 
> I've only just seen this and wish you and Leo all the positive vibes in the whole world! I know just how devastating news like this is and I'm here if you ever need to rant (that's what I wanted to do )
> 
> Hugs xxx


Hi GN, thanks so much Hun xx


----------



## sharonchilds (Jul 7, 2011)

Im so sorry to hear about poor Leo...sending lots of hugs to you both... Stay positive xx


----------



## Ali71 (Apr 27, 2014)

Hi Monica
I have hardly been on lately but I just caught up with this thread. I'm so sorry to hear about Leo, sending lots of positive vibes and healing good wishes. I hope you get your referral appointment very soon and get some good news xx


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

How's Leo today? Any news on when you will be able to see the referral vet? 
I hope it's fairly soon as it's awful waiting and feeling helpless.
Thinking of you xxx


----------



## Ragdollsfriend (Feb 13, 2014)

Hi, my old boy feels much better today. Still not too keen on eating by himself unless it's cooked fish. Haven't heard back from the vet yet so may ring him up after lunch to check for any news.

Am a bit worried as Leo coughed up a small hairball about 5am. When I picked it up I noticed a little bit of liquid - which is normal in a way - but it wasn't normal that it looked just slightly pink. Perhaps trace of blood in it  Will mention this to the vet.


----------



## Ragdollsfriend (Feb 13, 2014)

Just a quick update as I called our lovely vet and had a chat. Apparently NDSR can see us next week as an oncologist is available. And as Leo improves, we saw a tiny light in the tunnel ... some chance it's just a nasty pancreatitis and maybe not cancer ... 

Guys your healing vibes are working, Leo is more himself today. 
Hugs to you all. You're all wonderful xxx


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

I'm so pleased Leo is feeling a little better again today. I hope it is "just" pancreatitis - which can make them feel really awful!!! Will be keeping everything crossed for Leo next week but in the meantime hoping to see him pick up a little bit more each day xxx


----------



## sarahecp (Aug 22, 2011)

Ragdollsfriend said:


> Just a quick update as I called our lovely vet and had a chat. Apparently NDSR can see us next week as an oncologist is available. And as Leo improves, we saw a tiny light in the tunnel ... some chance it's just a nasty pancreatitis and maybe not cancer ...
> 
> Guys your healing vibes are working, Leo is more himself today.
> Hugs to you all. You're all wonderful xxx


I'm pleased that Leo is a bit better today 

Good news that you can see the referral vet next week 

I'm keeping everything crossed that there is no cancer present and if anything it's something that can be easily treated.

Topping up those healing, positive and good luck vibes xx


----------



## Gallifreyangirl (Feb 11, 2015)

Iv'e only just come across his thread but I am keeping my fingers and paws crossed it turns out its pancreatic rather than cancer. At least you have the referral next week.


----------



## Ragdollsfriend (Feb 13, 2014)

We're going to see an oncologist on April 29th at 11.30am. Please keep everything crossed. I'll post more news next week.

Always grateful for more healing vibes


----------



## moggie14 (Sep 11, 2013)

Topping up those healing vibes for Leo, fingers crossed for a positive outcome xx


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

How's the boy today? I hope he's even brighter today xxx


----------



## Ragdollsfriend (Feb 13, 2014)

Hi HB, he's doing well today. I got a facial this morning and lots of kisses from Leo. He's been to the toilet and all OK. I really hope/pray//count on this being a nasty case of pancreatitis and nothing more sinister


----------



## sarahecp (Aug 22, 2011)

I'm so pleased to hear Leo is doing well today 

Bless him  I'm glad he's feeling better to give mummy kisses and a facial 

I'm keeping everything crossed here that all will be ok with Leo and nothing serious.

Topping up those vibes xx


----------



## Forester (Dec 2, 2012)

Just trying to top up those healing and positive vibes for Leo and send more ((( hugs ))) for you RF.

I haven't meant to ignore this thread. For some strange reason my laptop keeps freezing each time I try to read the last three pages. I've had to bypass reading in order to be able to post.


----------



## Ragdollsfriend (Feb 13, 2014)

Thank you my darlings for these recent healing vibes. 
Leo ate more fish by himself this evening. And he loves the Lucky a Kitty fountain so stays well hydrated. I also have a glass of fresh water for him on my bed side table and I can hear him sometimes having a few sips in the middle of the night 

I'm staying positive. Wednesday could be a lucky day. Why not? Well my wallet will probably disagree with me


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

Really pleased he is improving, eating and drinking. Do you think he's eating as much as he used to now?


----------



## GingerNinja (Mar 23, 2014)

I'm keeping everything crossed for your appointment on Wednesday!

and topping up the healing vibes for Leo xxx


----------



## Ragdollsfriend (Feb 13, 2014)

huckybuck said:


> Really pleased he is improving, eating and drinking. Do you think he's eating as much as he used to now?


Well, I don't think he's eating as much as he used to. But at least this week he's been fed high protein diet (cooked fish, raw chicken, complete wet cat food pate). I give him about 6 meals a day, little but often. All in all it looks like about 150g a day or a bit more. He seems stable, grooms himself, is very affectionate, goes to the toilet by himself, likes looking out of the window, doesn't hide. We just need to get to the bottom of his weird blood test results ...


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

It sounds as if he is happy and not in any discomfort which is a really good sign. How much do you think he was eating before? Hopefully he may have gained a little weight this week so keep up the regular feeding as it's obviously suiting him. Everything is crossed for this week hun xxx


----------



## Ragdollsfriend (Feb 13, 2014)

huckybuck said:


> It sounds as if he is happy and not in any discomfort which is a really good sign. How much do you think he was eating before? Hopefully he may have gained a little weight this week so keep up the regular feeding as it's obviously suiting him. Everything is crossed for this week hun xxx


Thanks for your moral support HB. Leo used to eat 175-200g of wet a day, maybe there was a bit of waste but his appetite was very good. He turned up his nose at cooked turkey at lunch time. I'd better steam cook now a few chunks of cod and paws crossed the plate will get licked clean


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

Just wanted to wish you all the luck in the world today. I hope Leo is feeling loads better and gets a clean bill of health.
Thinking of you xxx


----------



## Ragdollsfriend (Feb 13, 2014)

huckybuck said:


> Just wanted to wish you all the luck in the world today. I hope Leo is feeling loads better and gets a clean bill of health.
> Thinking of you xxx


Hi Hun, thank you! The appointment with an oncologist is tomorrow. I feel nervous but positive. Leo is very active and seems happy. I still need to hand feed him a lot. But he has eaten by himself on a few occasions  He woke me up at 5am today demanding food ... I had to assist him though.


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

I'm getting my days mixed up - I thought today was Wednesday for some reason. I'm glad he's doing well though!!! Good luck for tomorrow!!!!


----------



## Samara (Nov 2, 2014)

Adding my Good Luck for tomorrow. I really hope everything goes well and you get some answers. I'll be keeping my fingers crossed that it's not anything serious. ((((hugs))))


----------



## sarahecp (Aug 22, 2011)

Sending all the positive vibes and good luck wishes for Leo tomorrow, I really hope everything goes well. 

Let us know how he gets on when you can xxx


----------



## Ali71 (Apr 27, 2014)

Wishing you all the best at the referral today RDF. Hugs to you and Leo x


----------



## moggie14 (Sep 11, 2013)

Sending huge positive vibes for today hun - good luck xx


----------



## Ragdollsfriend (Feb 13, 2014)

Thank you my dear all. Yes today is the day for Leo to see an oncologist. My kitty seems OK, he got up really early looking for breakfast. I followed him to the kitchen. He even jumped on the worktop and sat waiting for me to open a tin. That's a good sign, right? Unfortunately, I'm not allowed to give him any food before the appointment so he was rather unimpressed 

Will let you know more in the afternoon. Once again thanks for thinking of us xx


----------



## ALR (Apr 16, 2014)

I wish you a lot of luck for today. And hopefully you get some good news for Leo.


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

Wishing you lots of luck today and thinking of you xxx


----------



## Ragdollsfriend (Feb 13, 2014)

Hi All, here's a little update. My sweet Leo needs to stay in hospital overnight. So far the good news is that the physical examination (read: poking, squeezing and prodding) confirmed he's in a good shape for his age. The lymph nodes are OK. The abdomen feels OK, etc. 

The lady oncologist we saw was very nice and even drew pictures and charts for me to explain what they know based on the recent blood tests. She mentioned a few possible problems like lymphoma given the increased levels of calcium and gamma globulin. But she then said "they need to go hunting" to rule out or confirm a real cause. So tomorrow morning my boy will have to get through: an x-Ray, an abdominal ultrasound, more blood tests, possibly also a liver and/or spleen biopsy. They can't offer any treatment without a definite diagnosis. I'm expecting a call from the oncologist later on today to tell me how Leo's settled in. I didn't ask too many questions as she provided upfront enough information. I didn't want to go into "ifs" and worse case scenario. I still hope we're going to be lucky and be told xyz can be treated and cured.

I'm strangely calm. It all seems rather surreal. Thanks for reading if you got through my essay.

Please keep sending good vibes and get well wishes for my precious Leo :Cat


----------



## sarahecp (Aug 22, 2011)

Thanks for the update, been thinking of you and Leo all day. 

I'm pleased things so far have gone well, I'm keeping everything crossed that all investigations tomorrow go well and for a good outcome. 

I do find these specialist at the referral hospitals really nice and take their time to explain everything in detail and in terms we understand, it's really good that she covered everything you needed and wanted to know. It does make you feel a bit better about things and knowing they are in good hands. 

Topping up those positive and good vibes and sending hugs to you both xx


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

I'm so glad nothing was found on first inspection!! When my boy had cancer of the intestine that was how it was picked up as the vet could feel it, so, so far so good for Leo. Lymph nodes good is very good too. Hopefully everything will come back clear for him tomorrow and he will be given a clean bill of health and be able to come home. Keeping everything crossed for a positive outcome too xxx


----------



## Ragdollsfriend (Feb 13, 2014)

Hi, the oncologist has just called as they managed to do everything this afternoon. Some results will be available tomorrow. So Leo's x-Ray was fine, no mass in his chest. The ultrasound revealed some tiny lumps and bumps on both liver and spleen. This could be age related. They followed up with the biopsy and will know more tomorrow. My boy is staying on the drip as they had to apply mild sedation for his tests. 

I'll be able to collect him tomorrow afternoon and find out more about the results. I can't wait to take him home and hug him gently. I miss him so much, don't know what to do at home without him. Daisy is fast asleep.


----------



## moggie14 (Sep 11, 2013)

I'm so pleased you can collect Leo tomorrow. Sounds cautiously optimistic, no? I have everything crossed all will be OK and topping up those vibes again. Big hugs to you RF xx


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

So far so good hun xxx


----------



## sarahecp (Aug 22, 2011)

Sounds quite positive so far. 

Sending lots more vibes xx


----------



## Forester (Dec 2, 2012)

Sending lots more positive vibes for Leo. Fingers and everything else crossed for him.

Hugs for you RF
x


----------



## KCTT (Jul 19, 2014)

Lots of positive vibes coming your way, fingers crossed Leo gets the all clear as soon as the results come in x


----------



## Samara (Nov 2, 2014)

So glad it sounds good so far. Topping up the vibes for more good news tomorrow.


----------



## Ragdollsfriend (Feb 13, 2014)

Hi, it's so strange this morning without Leo around. I hope the nurses managed to find something nice for his breakfast and he ate it. I mostly hand feed him and I'm so worried. I just want him back home. 
I googled - probably shouldn't have - some info about lymphoma in cats and cancer staging. Not particularly cheerful reading. My heart is in my throat as I sit and wait for the call from the oncologist


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

Try not to worry hun. The only symptoms he is showing is weight loss and a little anorexia... I googled too and with all the different forms there seem to be other symptoms. He hasn't vomited has he? Or had dire rear? And his breathing is ok?

When will you hear from the oncologist?

You'll soon have him home with you later. When you collect him you could always ask if they would give him a B12 injection which might help stimulate his appetite a bit more or even some appetite stimulant tablets to try to kick start his eaten pattern again..


----------



## Ali71 (Apr 27, 2014)

Wishing you all the best, I hope the news is positive from the oncologist today. He will soon be back home with you for snuggles. x


----------



## Ragdollsfriend (Feb 13, 2014)

huckybuck said:


> Try not to worry hun. The only symptoms he is showing is weight loss and a little anorexia... I googled too and with all the different forms there seem to be other symptoms. He hasn't vomited has he? Or had dire rear? And his breathing is ok?
> 
> When will you hear from the oncologist?
> 
> You'll soon have him home with you later. When you collect him you could always ask if they would give him a B12 injection which might help stimulate his appetite a bit more or even some appetite stimulant tablets to try to kick start his eaten pattern again..


Thanks HB. The oncologist is likely to call me anytime after 1.30pm. I'm concerned as it's not just weight loss and inappetence. The blood tests showed something abnormal as ionised calcium (iCA) was high and gamma globulin levels too. Given Leo's age and other symptoms there's a chance he may have lymphoma or multiple myeloma. I was just reading stuff to pick up some medical terms new to me. I wonder if it's easier to digest potentially not so good news when I hear the results and prognosis once I know my "abc". And I'm mentally getting ready to ask questions and ponder what to ask about. I'm trying not to freak out. I recall reading on Tanya's Support Group forum about a cat who had CKD and lymphoma and led fairly good life 4 yrs after the diagnosis!
I'm just sad today ...


----------



## ALR (Apr 16, 2014)

Aw wishing Leo all the best. By the sound of it things are looking ok so far so crossing my fingers and hope that you get good news from the vet.


----------



## ALR (Apr 16, 2014)

Ragdollsfriend said:


> Thanks HB. The oncologist is likely to call me anytime after 1.30pm. I'm concerned as it's not just weight loss and inappetence. The blood tests showed something abnormal as ionised calcium (iCA) was high and gamma globulin levels too. Given Leo's age and other symptoms there's a chance he may have lymphoma or multiple myeloma. I was just reading stuff to pick up some medical terms new to me. I wonder if it's easier to digest potentially not so good news when I hear the results and prognosis once I know my "abc". And I'm mentally getting ready to ask questions and ponder what to ask about. I'm trying not to freak out. I recall reading on Tanya's Support Group forum about a cat who had CKD and lymphoma and led fairly good life 4 yrs after the diagnosis!
> I'm just sad today ...


Don't panic about this. You don't know if it's definitely lymphoma yet and I really hope it isn't. But try to stay calm, and see what the vet says first. I know how it is when you are waiting for the phone to ring.


----------



## sarahecp (Aug 22, 2011)

I know I'm not the best person to tell you that Google is not your friend because that's the first thing I do  I've made promises to members on here that I won't do it and I still punish myself  

Thinking negative thoughts, we all do it and you have told me to think positive  it is hard and only natural to think the worst. I'm hoping and praying that only good news comes out of today. 

Thinking of you and topping up those vibes for Leo xxx


----------



## moggie14 (Sep 11, 2013)

I truly hope all went well today xx


----------



## KCTT (Jul 19, 2014)

Me too, I have been thinking about Leo and Ragdollsfriend all day.


----------



## sarahecp (Aug 22, 2011)

And me, I really hope all went well xx


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

Keep coming back to check for news. Hoping you've been able to go and collect him and are returning with some positive news.


----------



## Forester (Dec 2, 2012)

I too, keep looking, desperately hoping that the news will be positive.


----------



## Ragdollsfriend (Feb 13, 2014)

Hello. Got my Leo back. Just a quick update. Sadly lymphoma is highly likely in this case  The oncologist and the pathology expert are in dispute over some technical details. I'll know more mid next week when the cytology PARR results are available. 
Leo looks well fed up. I'll give him lots of TLC tonight. Will write more tomorrow.

Thanks for your moral support xx


----------



## Samara (Nov 2, 2014)

Oh hunny, I'm so sorry to hear that  Try and stay positive though until you have the full results back. He may be like the one you read about and have several more years.

I can only try and imagine what you're going through and I wish I could give you a real hug but virtual (((((hugs))))) are sent x


----------



## MoggyBaby (Mar 8, 2011)

Very very sorry to read this latest news.  Hugs. xxx


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

So sorry to hear this. 
Try to keep thinking of the cat on Tanya's site. Leo has been eating quite well since you've been hand feeding him, going to the loo ok and not vomiting. He's been quite active as well. Hopefully once you get the rest of the results next week you will have a plan for him so in the meantime build him up as best you can!!
And don't forget lymphoma is likely but not confirmed yet hun xxx


----------



## KCTT (Jul 19, 2014)

Sorry that the results are suggesting Lymphoma, huge hugs to you and hope that the news you get next week is positive for both you and Leo x


----------



## Forester (Dec 2, 2012)

So sorry to hear this news. Sending love and ((( hugs ))).


----------



## moggie14 (Sep 11, 2013)

Oh so sorry to hear this, topping up the healing vibes and sending hugs xx


----------



## sarahecp (Aug 22, 2011)

I'm so sorry to hear this hun.

I'm still keeping everything crossed for some positive news when you hear next week. 

Thinking of you and Leo and sending love and hugs xxx


----------



## Ragdollsfriend (Feb 13, 2014)

Hi, thanks for your replies. It really helps to know I'm surrounded (OK maybe virtually but it matters to me just as much) by friends who care and understand. 

Leo had a good night sleep glued to me forearm and seems stronger this morning. He even went looking for some breakfast and ate - with my assistance - 3/4 of his portion. He was sent home with steroid tablets and I gave him the first doze last night. It's just a short course for 5 days to spare his poor kidneys. The oncologist also gave Leo a vitB12 injection upon my request. Oh my sweet boy looks like he had a close encounter with a mad barber, patches of shaved fur here and there and everywhere. Such a brave kitty and I love him to bits.

In case you don't know, not all lymphomas are the same. So his treatment (chemotherapy most likely) can't start until they know exactly the type. So in the meantime I'll try to manage his CKD the best I can and offer him lots of TLC.


----------



## Ali71 (Apr 27, 2014)

Oh bless poor Leo, what a brave boy he is, so glad to hear he had a comfortable night, and what a good boy for eating his noms this morning!
Sending lots of kitty hugs to him and warm wishes to you. xxx


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

He's obviously pleased to be home and the steroids and B12 will make him feel so much better and get him wanting to eat. 
Keep doing what you are doing and build him up ready for if/when he has to have some treatment. 
Even if he was bald he'd still be beautiful to all of us.


----------



## Sacrechat (Feb 27, 2011)

Ragdollsfriend said:


> Hello. Got my Leo back. Just a quick update. Sadly lymphoma is highly likely in this case  The oncologist and the pathology expert are in dispute over some technical details. I'll know more mid next week when the cytology PARR results are available.
> Leo looks well fed up. I'll give him lots of TLC tonight. Will write more tomorrow.
> 
> Thanks for your moral support xx


I'm so sorry to hear this. Sending big hugs to both of you.


----------



## Ragdollsfriend (Feb 13, 2014)

Hi, Leo feels better today. I had a lovely cuddle with him this morning and he purred and was very relaxed. He ate about 90% of his breakfast. I think Prednisolone tablets help and are slowly reducing inflammation in his pancreas. And surprisingly he's really easy to pill. I just talk to him sweetly and ask his permission :Smuggrin Then I open his mouth, aim and pop the tablet. And he gets a Thrive chicken treat. 
I have 2 tins of Liquivite so will try one today to see if he likes it. And I've been reading about enzymes and detoxification of carcinogens. Apparently broccoli is good. I know he doesn't mind this veg so may just as well steam cook some and mix in a few finely chopped pieces with his next meal.


----------



## moggie14 (Sep 11, 2013)

That's good news hun. Good boy Leo, keep up the appetite and cuddles xx


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

So glad he's feeling a little better and the steroids are helping him. 
What a good boy to like his greens ad be so easy to pill. I'd have my work cut out doing either here!!!
You are doing wonders with him M so just keep doing what you are doing. 
Give him a big kiss and tell him what a good boy he is xxxx


----------



## sarahecp (Aug 22, 2011)

I'm really pleased to hear Leo is feeling better today   and he's eaten well  everything crossed the Pred is helping him. 

Good boy Leo for taking your meds  you need to have a word with my boys 

Topping up those vibes and sending love and hugs to you both xxx


----------



## Ragdollsfriend (Feb 13, 2014)

Update. I just spoke with the oncologist. Leo seems to be a complicated case. Some of the recent test results point out to lymphoma and some to multiple myeloma. He may have both diseases  So over the next 48 hrs I need to decide between these 2 options:
A. Admit him to hospital for bone marrow biopsy. He'll have to go under GA which could put extra strain on his poor kidneys. The procedure is challenging to a degree as the bones in cats are so small and there's a risk of bone fracture. 
B. Start chemo to fight lymphoma and wait up to 3 weeks to see if the blood test results improve. In case there's no progress we will have to consider option A.

Any insights from you lovely PF members?


----------



## Samara (Nov 2, 2014)

Oh hunny  that sounds like a really tough decision to have to make. What does the oncologist think is the best option? Hope someone comes along who can offer some help. Sending you ((((hugs))))


----------



## Ragdollsfriend (Feb 13, 2014)

Samara said:


> Oh hunny  that sounds like a really tough decision to have to make. What does the oncologist think is the best option? Hope someone comes along who can offer some help. Sending you ((((hugs))))


I think it's too much to ask anybody here to share my dilemma. I've joined a Yahoo Feline Lymphoma group as they have an oncologist checking the posts. I'll update this wonderful PF gang once we know more


----------



## Ali71 (Apr 27, 2014)

Hi Monika
I'm sorry I don't have any knowledge of the topic and no advice to give, but I am thinking of you both x


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

Oh poor Leo. I can't say what I'd do either - it's a difficult one. The only thing that crossed my mind was; will chemo put a strain on his kidneys too? In which case I would be inclined to do the biopsy in the first place, especially if there's a chance he will have to have one anyway after the first 3 weeks of chemo.

I wonder what @Shoshannah would advise?

Sorry I didn't see this yesterday hun.


----------



## Ceiling Kitty (Mar 7, 2010)

Are you on FB? Try this group as well - run by Chiara Penzo who is an oncologist and is lovely. xxxxxxxx

https://www.facebook.com/groups/178172062193824/


----------



## Ragdollsfriend (Feb 13, 2014)

Thanks HB @huckybuck . I have to be realistic as deep down I know everything we're about to do will put extra pressure on Leo's kidneys. Chemo on its own seems like a lesser evil. It is about the quality of life after all. I'm very hesitant about the biopsy so will most likely go with my gut feeling and start chemo for Leo. If it works great. If it doesn't work and he gets worse I'll have to let my gentle giant go.


----------



## Ragdollsfriend (Feb 13, 2014)

Shoshannah said:


> Are you on FB? Try this group as well - run by Chiara Penzo who is an oncologist and is lovely. xxxxxxxx
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/groups/178172062193824/


Nope, I'm not FB  My hubby is so will ask him to try this group. Thank you!


----------



## Ceiling Kitty (Mar 7, 2010)

Ragdollsfriend said:


> Thanks HB. I have to be realistic as deep down I know everything we're about to do will put extra pressure on Leo's kidneys. Chemo on its own seems like a lesser evil. It is about the quality of life after all. I'm very hesitant about the biopsy so will most likely go with my gut feeling and start chemo for Leo. If it works great. If it doesn't work and he gets worse I'll have to let my gentle giant go.


That's what I would do, TBH. xxxxx


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

I wonder what @Soozi would say? Her Picolina had Lymphoma I think and did have some chemo. She may know more.


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

I am so very sorry it looks likely that's Leo has Lymphoma. Should the biopsy be done first to enable conclusive results that it *is* Lymphoma??? I personally would not put another cat through Chemo but that is my own personal choice only because it was not successful and my Cat's life was not a happy one. It's a huge and difficult decision and I am sorry you are faced with having to make it. Pray that all goes well as there are success stories with Lymphoma treatments, sadly not for my girl. Huge hugs! XXX

PS @SallyUK has a cat called bob who has Lymphoma and she has a thread running here somewhere and her cat has been responding quite well to Chemo so far!!!


----------



## KCTT (Jul 19, 2014)

Ragdollsfriend said:


> Thanks HB @huckybuck . I have to be realistic as deep down I know everything we're about to do will put extra pressure on Leo's kidneys. Chemo on its own seems like a lesser evil. It is about the quality of life after all. I'm very hesitant about the biopsy so will most likely go with my gut feeling and start chemo for Leo. If it works great. If it doesn't work and he gets worse I'll have to let my gentle giant go.


My heart breaks for you it really does this is one of the most difficult decisions. With Topsy I didn't really have a decision to make as he was just so ill and our prognosis was 3 months max even with chemotherapy. Before the appointment me and him decided that if they could offer a treatment option that would allow us to have a decent amount of quality time we would go for it. Hugs to you and Leo whatever option you choose xx


----------



## sarahecp (Aug 22, 2011)

I'm so sorry to hear that the results are looking like Lymphoma 

I'm sorry I don't have any experience so cannot advise on the best options for Leo.

But wanted to send you both my love and huge hugs to you both xxxx


----------



## Sacrechat (Feb 27, 2011)

Oh Hun, I am so sorry to hear Leo has possible lymphoma or multiple myeloma. I don't feel I can advise you on what decision you should make. As you know, my Sophie has a possible tumour behind her eye and I still don't know with absolute certainty what decision I am going to make.

I had a kitty called Lucy who had a tumour on her intestine in 2008. I asked the vet to try and save her so he removed the tumour. Biopsy showed it to be benign. I had made the right decision.

Then in 2012 she was diagnosed with another tumour. Again I asked the vet to save her, but this time the tumour was malignant. I still didn't give up. I decided to try chemo. First they said she had small cell carcinoma and chemo treatment using tablets (Leukeren) and steroids (prednisilone) should extend her life, but she didn't improve. They then decided histology results must not have been accurate and she probably had a mixture of small cell and large cell carcinoma. I agreed to more aggressive chemo treatment that was given every few weeks at the vets.

From that first treatment, I felt I was making a mistake. My little girl was miserable. It affected her immune system so they could not give the second dose when it was due. My Lucy deteriorated rapidly. I hated myself for even trying it.

Now I may find myself in a similar position with Sophie. I don't yet know if chemotherapy will even be offered as an option, but I already know in my own mind that if it is offered, I might try the tablets, but I will never again go down the more aggressive chemo route.

As to whether or not you should have the biopsy first, I just cannot answer that. I would need to have discussions with my vet and trust that they will guide me down the correct path.

Lots of hugs.


----------



## Ragdollsfriend (Feb 13, 2014)

I've made my mind up and just spoken with the oncologist. Leo starts chemo tomorrow. The bone marrow biopsy wouldn't be too good for him. I hope he'll tolerate the procedure OK and feel relatively OK after the injection. He's not very brave at heart but he's strong and loves me more than anything in the world. 

I'm going to come up with ways to keep his spirits high. Today he perked up when we got a delivery. Yeah my new laundry basket is here. Leo got up to explore the empty cardboard box. That's a good sign 

I asked the oncologist about Leo's mild anaemia. She said it's related to his kidney disease and there's nothing they can do but to keep an eye on it. I think it's bull$hit  so am going to do more research tonight to ask her a few specific questions about vitB or iron supplement or hormone EPO administration.


----------



## KCTT (Jul 19, 2014)

Thinking or you and Leo tomorrow and hoping for a good reaction to the treatment and a positive outcome x


----------



## Ceiling Kitty (Mar 7, 2010)

Ragdollsfriend said:


> I've made my mind up and just spoken with the oncologist. Leo starts chemo tomorrow. The bone marrow biopsy wouldn't be too good for him. I hope he'll tolerate the procedure OK and feel relatively OK after the injection. He's not very brave at heart but he's strong and loves me more than anything in the world.
> 
> I'm going to come up with ways to keep his spirits high. Today he perked up when we got a delivery. Yeah my new laundry basket is here. Leo got up to explore the empty cardboard box. That's a good sign
> 
> I asked the oncologist about Leo's mild anaemia. She said it's related to his kidney disease and there's nothing they can do but to keep an eye on it. I think it's bull$hit  so am going to do more research tonight to ask her a few specific questions about vitB or iron supplement or hormone EPO administration.


If it _is_ anaemia of chronic disease, unfortunately there isn't too much you can do in the long term. Iron supplementation is unnecessary unless there is iron deficiency (which can be tested for) or if you pursue EPO treatment. EPO is costly and can come with side effects, including red cell aplasia (complete suppression of RBCs). I know in the States they use a lot of darbopoetin (Amgen) as red cell aplasia seems to be less common with it, but I have no experience with it.

A major problem with EPO treatment is the production of anti-EPO antibodies which end up destroying the EPO anyway, meaning that the treatment becomes uneffective after a while. I suppose there is also a question mark over his bone marrow - if Leo's bone marrow is suppressed, putting more EPO in may not work and could just put more strain on his bone marrow - but that's one to speak to the specialists about.

You say Leo's anaemia is mild - do you know what his PCV/HCT is? We generally don't look at starting treatment for anaemia until PCV falls below 20%, as cats actually cope very well with mild anaemia.

I'm glad he enjoyed the box! Bag was playing with a... um... bag today.


----------



## Ceiling Kitty (Mar 7, 2010)

I think I just wrote 'uneffective' in my last post... whoops! :Bag


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

I will be thinking of you both tomorrow. I think you have made the best decision for Leo. I really hope he copes well with the chemo with few if any side effects but most importantly I pray that it works for him.

I keep wondering what to do if Little H has an anaemic episode too. I have also considered the vit B injection and keep it at the back of my mind for if he becomes unwell. I think there are few side effects and they can have it as often as is necessary. We certainly gave it to our boy who had cancer, as a pick me up every few weeks and it did seem to perk him up and get him eating. 

You could always ask if it would be of benefit to him if he has one when he has his chemo (or a few days before or after if it interacts).

I also give little H red meat and offal occasionally if I think he is a bit lethargic one day.

What time do you go tomorrow? Is it just an injection and can he go home straight away?


----------



## sarahecp (Aug 22, 2011)

Will be thinking of you and Leo tomorrow, really hope all goes well xxx


----------



## Samara (Nov 2, 2014)

Also thinking of you tomorrow. Hope it all goes well.


----------



## Sacrechat (Feb 27, 2011)

I hope all goes well tomorrow. Hugs


----------



## Ragdollsfriend (Feb 13, 2014)

Shoshannah said:


> I think I just wrote 'uneffective' in my last post... whoops! :Bag


Dear Shosh you can have as many typos as you want. I always appreciate your advice  Right so it looks like I need to clarify what my oncologist meant by "mild" anaemia. Best if I ask for a copy of Leo's blood tests etc.


----------



## Ceiling Kitty (Mar 7, 2010)

Ragdollsfriend said:


> Dear Shosh you can have as many typos as you want. I always appreciate your advice  Right so it looks like I need to clarify what my oncologist meant by "mild" anaemia. Best if I ask for a copy of Leo's blood tests etc.


I'm sorry my spelling has been so INeffective. Yes, sometimes having some figures can help make things clearer. xxx


----------



## Forester (Dec 2, 2012)

Hoping that Leo copes well with the treatment tomorrow.

Sending huge ((( hugs ))) and love, as always.


----------



## Ragdollsfriend (Feb 13, 2014)

huckybuck said:


> What time do you go tomorrow? Is it just an injection and can he go home straight away?


It's at 12.30pm tomorrow. My father in law is coming to collect us and drive to North Downs Specialist Referrals. It's about an hour away from my place and a real nightmare to find. Leo should be free to go home after about 60-90 minutes. Btw, I give Leo vitB complex every day to aid his CKD. One "human" capsule lasts about 10 days and I add just a tiny pinch to each meal.


----------



## Ceiling Kitty (Mar 7, 2010)

Have you got something planned while he's in? Take your mind off it, or it'll seem like the longest 60-90 mins of your life.

Maybe pop into Milford for a cuppa or something. :Stinkyfeet


----------



## Ceiling Kitty (Mar 7, 2010)

Sorry, I don't really know where those smelly feet came from. They're not mine!


----------



## Ragdollsfriend (Feb 13, 2014)

Shoshannah said:


> Have you got something planned while he's in? Take your mind off it, or it'll seem like the longest 60-90 mins of your life.
> 
> Maybe pop into Milford for a cuppa or something. :Stinkyfeet


My in-laws are lovely and will keep me company until Leo's ready to go home. We'll go for a walk or something


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

Good luck today hun. I'm out today but text me if you want to. Will be keeping everything crossed it goes well for Leo and he has no side effects.


----------



## Ragdollsfriend (Feb 13, 2014)

huckybuck said:


> Good luck today hun. I'm out today but text me if you want to. Will be keeping everything crossed it goes well for Leo and he has no side effects.


Thanks HB. Am staying positive. It'll be so great to see Leo feel better again


----------



## Dumpling (Feb 18, 2014)

Good luck for Leo today, I hope everything goes well. Sending big hugs to you both xxx


----------



## Sacrechat (Feb 27, 2011)

Good luck! I hope all goes well today.


----------



## Sacrechat (Feb 27, 2011)

Shoshannah said:


> Have you got something planned while he's in? Take your mind off it, or it'll seem like the longest 60-90 mins of your life.
> 
> Maybe pop into Milford for a cuppa or something. :Stinkyfeet


Whenever we have to hang around waiting, we always find a pub and go for lunch. Hubby says it's starting to feel like we are having a day out every time we go to a specialist vets.


----------



## sarahecp (Aug 22, 2011)

Been thinking about you and Leo today, hoping all went well xx


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

Hope it's all over and you are on your way home with Leo. Thinking of you! xxx


----------



## Ragdollsfriend (Feb 13, 2014)

Hello and thanks for all recent replies. Leo and I need all emotional support we can get and aren't too proud to ask for it 

Here's an update. Unfortunately, Leo's anaemia is progressing  Last week PCV was 24% and today after a re-check only 18% so fairly bad. Btw, the average for a healthy cat would be 40-50%. And I've just joined the Yahoo Feline Anaemia support group. The oncologist's said it really seems like we have to fight 2 types of cancer: liver lymphoma and multiple myeloma. And we'll keep an eye on his kidneys (CKD).

Leo is amazing. His new nickname is the lionheart. He was well behaved in a car on the way there, looked OK after the treatment and fairly happy on my lap on the way back home. At home he used the loo, ate some mummy's special mushy food and is dosing off now. Just love him to bits. I know his condition is very serious. But we live in hope. And I do lots of research. It pays off, honestly. The oncologist was quite impressed with my quickly put together knowledge and perhaps all my questions and comments prompted her to dig deeper and do another blood test today. I know it's not ideal to do frequent blood tests on a cat who is already anaemic. But due to the latest findings, she adjusted the treatment accordingly and we were given to take home slightly different meds than originally planned. 

We'll take it one day at a time. Food is life so I need to make sure Leo eats enough. And I'll watch him like a hawk to quickly spot any side effects of today's treatment. His next chemo is on Wednesday. I'll ask the oncologist then about injectable vitB12. 

Thank you all xx


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

Ragdollsfriend said:


> Hello and thanks for all recent replies. Leo and I need all emotional support we can get and aren't too proud to ask for it
> 
> Here's an update. Unfortunately, Leo's anaemia is progressing  Last week PCV was 24% and today after a re-check only 18% so fairly bad. Btw, the average for a healthy cat would be 40-50%. And I've just joined the Yahoo Feline Anaemia support group. The oncologist's said it really seems like we have to fight 2 types of cancer: liver lymphoma and multiple myeloma. And we'll keep an eye on his kidneys (CKD).
> 
> ...


Hun Leo is amazing but you are also very brave! Taking one day at a time is the only way to go don't think too far ahead. It is best you know that Leo may be very down for a day or so in between Chemo sessions and you should try not to let this worry you too much as it is pretty much normal. I am so pleased everything went well today but sorry to hear the Anemia isn't too good. You are doing your best for Leo and that's what really matters. Big hugs and love to you and Leo. xxx


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

So pleased with little Leo the lion heart's bravery. What a wonderful boy!!!

I know the news wasn't great but stay hopeful and positive because it's amazing what this can do for both of you. You are giving him every possible chance with the research and effort you are ploughing in, to getting him well and equally, keeping him happy, with a good quality life.

It's worth knowing from Soozi that he may be a little down between treatments so will need a little extra TLC and tempting treats in between.

We're all here rooting for you both always. Lots of love and a big well done kiss xxx


----------



## Matrod (Dec 22, 2014)

So pleased for you that it went ok, what a brave boy you have there! Fingers crossed the side effects are minimal & he continues to eat & improves everyday x


----------



## Sacrechat (Feb 27, 2011)

What a good boy Leo is! Animals are so much more stoical than we humans. I'm constantly worrying and fretting. Last night I went into the back bedroom to give Sophie a cuddle and she was head butting me and purring all the time even with her eye bulging out. I would have been weeping and wailing had it been my eye. Keep up the good work, you are being really strong.


----------



## sarahecp (Aug 22, 2011)

I'm really pleased all went well today and that Leo was such a brave boy  Well done Leo the Lionheart  

I really hoping the chemo helps and that he doesn't suffer with many side effects. 

Continue what you are doing, you're doing your very best for him, Leo couldn't ask for a better slave. Being positive and hopeful will keep you going hun. 

You and Leo are always in my thoughts. Sending love and hugs to you both xxxx


----------



## Samara (Nov 2, 2014)

So glad it went ok today  Keep positive. We're all here for you (((((hugs)))))


----------



## Ragdollsfriend (Feb 13, 2014)

Well Leo hasn't shown much interest in food today since we got back. Shall I keep tempting him tonite? Or shall I let him rest and try in the morning? @Shoshannah what do you think?


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

Ragdollsfriend said:


> Well Leo hasn't shown much interest in food today since we got back. Shall I keep tempting him tonite? Or shall I let him rest and try in the morning? @Shoshannah what do you think?


It is quite important that he eats even if it's just a little but if he will take fluids that's the main thing tonight. It's his first session so it will hit him quite hard. It's only my opinion from previous experience to keep them as strong as possible. I would say tempt him with anything that he will eat. Hope Shosh can reply to you this evening hun. Does Leo have anti sickness meds? xxx


----------



## Ragdollsfriend (Feb 13, 2014)

Soozi said:


> Does Leo have anti sickness meds? xxx


OK, that makes sense. Thanks! He had a tiny bit of steam cooked cod and drank all fish broth. He has antacid twice a day anyway. Today he got Cerenia with a note to use if he vomits. I'd better open up a tin or two for him now


----------



## Sacrechat (Feb 27, 2011)

It would be better if you could get him to eat, but I know how difficult that can be after receiving chemo. I was never able to get Lucy eating, even though I was giving her liquid Zantac for nausea. We tried Mirtazapine, Periactin, B12 but nothing worked for her. 

Maybe you could try something smelly like Tuna. I know it's not ideal long term but for now you want him eating so anything will do so long as he eats.


----------



## Ceiling Kitty (Mar 7, 2010)

I've found some cats can take a while to get back on their feet after a first chemo dose. Hopefully he will feel like eating soon - but please give the vet a call if you are worried. Did they discuss today's feeding with you when you collected him? xxxx


----------



## Ragdollsfriend (Feb 13, 2014)

Shoshannah said:


> I've found some cats can take a while to get back on their feet after a first chemo dose. Hopefully he will feel like eating soon - but please give the vet a call if you are worried. Did they discuss today's feeding with you when you collected him? xxxx


Nope she didn't say anything about feeding today. I gave him 1/4 Zitac 15 minutes ago and he seems more comfortable now so will try some food in a mo. Thanks!


----------



## Ragdollsfriend (Feb 13, 2014)

Almo Nature Daily Menu with rabbit is the winner :Joyful I'm a night owl and really don't mind sitting with Leo until he's ready to have his dinner.


----------



## Ceiling Kitty (Mar 7, 2010)

Ragdollsfriend said:


> Almo Nature Daily Menu with rabbit is the winner :Joyful I'm a night owl and really don't mind sitting with Leo until he's ready to have his dinner.


Yay! 

I'm off to bed now... was aiming to stay awake for the election results but I was up all night last night, so on my last legs now. :Yawn

Glad Leo has eaten something.  xxx


----------



## Ragdollsfriend (Feb 13, 2014)

It's all about little victories. Leo didn't vomit as yet. That's good. He used the loo and then had some water at night. I got up a few times to check on him. I managed to feed him tiny amount for breakfast around 6am. It's so lucky I work from home all the time and can nurse him 24/7. My lionheart even jumped up on the worktop in the kitchen to drink from the tap 

Well last night I spent hours on the Yahoo Feline Anaemia forum just reading and also posted about Leo's case. I got a reply from a girl in the US whose kitty also has liver cancer, a chronic kidney disease and anaemia. The vet gave her cat a blood transfusion twice when PCV dropped low on two occasions. I'll ring our oncologist to ask about this. Well this brave cat is apparently doing well few months after they started his treatment. I live in hope!!


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

Oh I'm so pleased to hear he's doing well this morning - that he ate last night and and has had some breakfast as well.

I was thinking about the anemia side of things too and just wanted to say that please keep in mind that if you do ever need a transfusion, I would be happy to loan Grace, Huck or Hollly if they are match. I have had them gene tested already to get an idea of their blood type, so that if ever Little H needs a transfusion and I know that Huck and Grace are potential matches (still need further matching, but it's ruled Holly out). If your oncologist thinks Leo may ever need one why don't you get him gene tested provisionally (it's only a swab at Langfords) and I can see if any of mine would be suitable in the first instance. 

I am going to have a look at the yahoo group myself as it may be of benefit to Little H in the future.


----------



## ALR (Apr 16, 2014)

Oh I'm so glad Leo is feeling well after his chemo It sounds like you've got really good vets at South Downs that listen to your concerns as well. 

Fingers Cross for Leo.


----------



## Ragdollsfriend (Feb 13, 2014)

huckybuck said:


> Oh I'm so pleased to hear he's doing well this morning - that he ate last night and and has had some breakfast as well.
> 
> I was thinking about the anemia side of things too and just wanted to say that please keep in mind that if you do ever need a transfusion, I would be happy to loan Grace, Huck or Hollly if they are match. I have had them gene tested already to get an idea of their blood type, so that if ever Little H needs a transfusion and I know that Huck and Grace are potential matches (still need further matching, but it's ruled Holly out). If your oncologist thinks Leo may ever need one why don't you get him gene tested provisionally (it's only a swab at Langfords) and I can see if any of mine would be suitable in the first instance.
> 
> I am going to have a look at the yahoo group myself as it may be of benefit to Little H in the future.


HB thank you so much! I just called the clinic but this lovely lady doesn't work on Fridays. The receptionist ask the question on my behalf to another oncologist and he advised to wait until Monday when our oncologist is back 

This is the link to the Feline Anemia Yahoo! Group
https://groups.yahoo.com/group/Feline_Anemia/


----------



## sarahecp (Aug 22, 2011)

I'm so pleased Leo is ok and doing well   so glad no vomiting and that he's eaten   

I'm pleased you've joined the Yahoo group and you've received a reply  reading and hearing of others experiences does help a lot. 

Topping up those vibes for your gorgeous boy and sending more love and hugs xxx


----------



## Ragdollsfriend (Feb 13, 2014)

My feline patient isn't keen to have his lunch  I tried 4 different things and only succeeded with 4 tiny licks. Not good enough. Off to the local pharmacies to hunt down Periactin. The oncologist yesterday wasn't very helpful claiming that Leo would defo have the same reaction to Periactin as he had to Mirtazapine. Let's see ...


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

Leo has to eat Hun you might have to resort to using a syringe he has only a week before his next Chemo session and really needs some sort of nutrition to keep him going. I have to sadly admit that the appetite stimulants that I gave my girl did not help but worth trying Periactin it just might do the trick. Is Leo drinking? XXX


----------



## KCTT (Jul 19, 2014)

When Topsy stopped eating even with the periactin i found Sainsburys taste the difference venison worked a treat. Stewed in a little water, allowed to cool and then hand fed. x


----------



## Ragdollsfriend (Feb 13, 2014)

Just got back from my shopping spree. I popped to my local vet practice and bought some Hills A/D, a syringe and Periactin. Then in a supermarket I bought any type of cat food available  And in addition a venison steak and more code loin. And some baby food with chicken, checked for onions and leeks and the product is free of these. I hope Leo will eat something. Before I left I gave him antacid. And I have lots of Zooplus cat food to choose from at home!

Wish me good luck!


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

Ragdollsfriend said:


> Just got back from my shopping spree. I popped to my local vet practice and bought some Hills A/D, a syringe and Periactin. Then in a supermarket I bought any type of cat food available  And in addition a venison steak and more code loin. And some baby food with chicken, checked for onions and leeks and the product is free of these. I. Et Leo will eat something. Before I left I have him antacid. And I have lots of Zooplus cat food to choose from at home!
> 
> Wish me good luck!


Wish I could suggest something to help Leo but I think all the things I've tried with Meeko you have already tried.
The only thing I can think of is this.............http://www.petsathome.com/shop/en/p...%5B0+50%5D||ads_f12501_ntk_cs%3A%22Applaws%22#
there isn't a lot in the pack but I find it is enough to kick start Meeko into eating sometimes.It says 300g but it's not its 30gYou will no doubt have tried the Forti-flora as well.
Hope Leo 's appetite picks up soon xx


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

Ragdollsfriend said:


> Just got back from my shopping spree. I popped to my local vet practice and bought some Hills A/D, a syringe and Periactin. Then in a supermarket I bought any type of cat food available  And in addition a venison steak and more code loin. And some baby food with chicken, checked for onions and leeks and the product is free of these. I. Et Leo will eat something. Before I left I have him antacid. And I have lots of Zooplus cat food to choose from at home!
> 
> Wish me good luck!


Great hun! He should pick up once he starts eating. Add something like chicken broth to the wet food to liquefy it a bit and try with the syringe if he won't eat on his own by tonight. It is important that he gets food down so all his organs can function properly. It is a worry but once his body and immune system get used the the Chemo it's not unusual that they won't eat. I Feel sure that by tomorrow he will eat more. Let us know how he is getting on hun. Hugs xxx


----------



## Ragdollsfriend (Feb 13, 2014)

A few minutes ago he ate - by himself - a few pieces of cooked cod loin. He tried some tuna in spring water but didn't have more than two bites. Well I just popped 1/4 Periactin into his little throat. Let's wait and see. 

Btw he drinks enough I think. He often goes to the kitchen to have water from his Lucky Kitty fountain. And I add a teaspoon of water to his wet food anyway. Even today I saw him drink from the fountain at least 4 times. He's had a wee at least twice today.


----------



## Ragdollsfriend (Feb 13, 2014)

Dear all, once again thanks for all your emotional support and practical tips. Much appreciated. I'm so happy I joined this forum last year. What would I do without you all lovely people ... :Kiss


----------



## moggie14 (Sep 11, 2013)

Glad to hear Leo is eating a little bit - have you tried Webbox Lick e Lix, lots of cats like that xx


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

Aww so pleased we can all help in any little way....We're all here to share and help each other apart from having a bit of fun it's what I love about this forum.  xxx


----------



## Samara (Nov 2, 2014)

Glad to hear he's eating, even if only a little. Come on Leo eat some more to keep your strength up


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

Pleased he's showing interest in food and hope he eats a little more for dinner and supper. 

Does he eat any dry at all? 

Have you tried putting some bowls in different places around the house (you could always put an ice pack underneath a bowl of wet and it will keep it fresh for a while). if I want a cat to eat I sometimes put food in strange places - they come across it and think they'll just have a nibble, it's one more nibble than they would have had!!


----------



## sarahecp (Aug 22, 2011)

I'm pleased Leo has eaten a little bit of cod  a little is better than none  little and often helps. Glad he's drinking well too  

I'm glad you joined the forum too  xx

It's a great place, with great caring people, there is always some here for you when you need them, whether it's to rant, a shoulder to cry on, or share stories and experiences, and the support is overwhelming. 

I am so glad I found this place too


----------



## Ragdollsfriend (Feb 13, 2014)

*Periactin* works! I wasn't sure what to expect. After 30 minutes Leo got up from his perch and was visibly looking for food! NO scary or unpleasant side effects. I needed to hand feed him but he ate everything. I still stick to my rule of little but often. Half an hour later he ate a portion of cooked cod by himself! Phew.

I went out for a drink with a friend ... really needed it. Just got home and Leo was glad to see me, asked for a cuddle and then for ... more food! He seems happier and stronger now.


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

Soozi said:


> Great hun! He should pick up once he starts eating. Add something like chicken broth to the wet food to liquefy it a bit and try with the syringe if he won't eat on his own by tonight. It is important that he gets food down so all his organs can function properly. It is a worry but once his body and immune system get used the the Chemo it's not unusual that they won't eat. I Feel sure that by tomorrow he will eat more. Let us know how he is getting on hun. Hugs xxx


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

That's brilliant news! He will have all the nutrition he needs to deal with all his treatments. I hope he continues like this as its just what we needed to hear! Well done darling Leo. :Kiss:Joyful xxx


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

Gosh that stuff sounds amazing!!! I might have to go out and get some and keep it in the cupboard lol!!! Great news that he's had his dinner - wonderful!!!


----------



## sarahecp (Aug 22, 2011)

That's fantastic news   keep it up Leo  xx


----------



## moggie14 (Sep 11, 2013)

Brilliant! I hope he continues to have an appetite today xx


----------



## Forester (Dec 2, 2012)

Fantastic news RF. That food will make Leo feel so much better. 

Keep it up , precious Leo, we're all routing for you.

Sending love and more positive vibes.


----------



## Ragdollsfriend (Feb 13, 2014)

Well seems like I need to up Leo's dose of Periactin to 1/2. And perhaps up his antacid to 3 times a day. I tried 2 things he loved yesterday and 2 new things: Hills A/D made into slurry and other wet food topped up with sardines. No go  Just a few licks. Lick-e-lix is next on the menu.


----------



## QOTN (Jan 3, 2014)

Ragdollsfriend said:


> Well seems like I need to up Leo's dose of Periactin to 1/2. And perhaps up his antacid to 3 times a day. I tried 2 things he love yesterday and 2 new things: Hills A/D made into slurry and other wet food topped up with sardines. No go  Just a few licks. Lick-e-lix is next on the menu.


I always gave half a periactin when I used it. I do hope it works for Leo.


----------



## Sacrechat (Feb 27, 2011)

I'm so pleased he is eating. Come on Leo, we are all rooting for you!


----------



## GingerNinja (Mar 23, 2014)

Sorry I'm catching up late 

Leo sounds as if he had been very brave and I'm so glad he is eating now. 

Sending more positive vibes for the handsome boy xxx


----------



## Ragdollsfriend (Feb 13, 2014)

The battle of wills continues in my household :Wacky I gave Leo 1/2 Periactin a while ago and anxiously waiting to see the magic in action. 
Thank you everybody for support and being there for us xx


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

Come on Leo - have been out all day and just catching up - willing him to become ravenous!!!!


----------



## Ragdollsfriend (Feb 13, 2014)

Not much luck today with Periactin  Leo isn't a happy bunny. I'm just heartbroken


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

Ragdollsfriend said:


> Not much luck today with Periactin  Leo isn't a happy bunny. I'm just heartbroken


@Ragdollsfriend Do you think you should phone the emergency Vet hun? You must be beside yourself with worry and a phone call has got to be worth it. I am so sorry. How is Leo in himself Hun is he quite responsive or just sleeping? Have you tried syringe feeding? XXX


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

Ragdollsfriend said:


> Not much luck today with Periactin  Leo isn't a happy bunny. I'm just heartbroken


just catching up with Leo,sorry to read that things aren't going so well.
It is so deflating when they stop responding,wish I had a magic wand to sort out his reluctance to eat,all I can do is send healing vibes/hugs and positive thoughts to you both x


----------



## KCTT (Jul 19, 2014)

Thinking of you and Leo and I hope it is just a blip and he eats his breakfast tomorrow. I agree with soozi a call to the vets if you are worried would be worth it x


----------



## Ragdollsfriend (Feb 13, 2014)

Thanks. I've given him his 3rd antacid and he seems more comfortable now. He was very happy to eat another Lick-e-lix. Will try to hand feed him more food in a mo, of course something soupy. Next option is syringe feeding.

Otherwise he is fairly active and mobile, goes to the loo, goes to drink from his water fountain, jumps on the furniture. There's another dose of steroids and chemo tablets awaiting him tomorrow morning. I think I'll hold off until tomorrow lunch time and if he's worse I plan to ring the emergency vets.

Thank you xx


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

@Ragdollsfriend it is good if he is moving about and not just lying down all the time. I would say that tomorrow afternoon would be the latest to leave it. See how it goes but he really needs to eat anyway you get him to take food you should try. If you find he's only taking tiny amounts then the vet might suggest tube feeding so there's always other options. Huge hugs to you and darling Leo I'm hoping the steroids help too. xxx


----------



## Ragdollsfriend (Feb 13, 2014)

Hills A/D "soup" went down really well. Leo drank it by himself. Phew. I guess the stomach acid is bugging him from time to time :Grumpy


----------



## sarahecp (Aug 22, 2011)

Morning hun,

I'm so pleased Leo drank his soup  well done Leo, keep it up young man xx

Hoping you both had a good night and his appetite is good this morning xx


----------



## Ragdollsfriend (Feb 13, 2014)

Good morning, Leo had some more Hills A/D "smoothie" for breakfast, without Periactin. I also popped antacid into his lovely little throat. And am about to feed him more smoothie 

And last night I managed to find contact details of a local vet who is a member of the Associaition of British Veterinary Acupuncturists. I emailed her and she already replied! She does home visits and is happy to help Leo cope with chemo. My regual vet approves of acupuncture for sick cats. I used to get acupuncture for my back pain and loved it.

Dear All, please send some more healing vibes. Thanks a lot xx


----------



## moggie14 (Sep 11, 2013)

Good boy Leo! Glad he is eating the AD. I'd be interested to hear how the acupuncture goes.
Topping up those healing vibes and sending a big hug to you and Leo xx


----------



## sarahecp (Aug 22, 2011)

That's great news Leo is eating   and good news about the acupuncture  I hope it helps him. 

Topping up those vibes and love and hugs xx


----------



## Forester (Dec 2, 2012)

Just topping up those vibes for Leo and ((( hugs ))) for you.

Its so so hard on you having a very sick cat, please don't forget to take care of yourself too.

xx


----------



## Ragdollsfriend (Feb 13, 2014)

Forester said:


> Just topping up those vibes for Leo and ((( hugs ))) for you.
> 
> Its so so hard on you having a very sick cat, please don't forget to take care of yourself too.
> 
> xx


Thanks Sylv. Well there's nothing wrong with my diet of cereal/sandwich/coffee by buckets LOLxxx


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

Lots of positive healing vibes on their way,hope Leo continues to enjoy his A/D soup/smoothie or what ever is on the menu.xx


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

Lots more vibes being sent from me and Liddy! we just want Leo to feel better and if he's eating on his own he is feeling much better for sure! great news. You might find that in between chemo sessions that one or two days he will seem very under the weather and not want to eat much but as I said before this is the nature of the beast with Chemo the main thing is to keep encouraging him to eat whatever it is. I'm really interested to know how the acupuncture goes! I have heard of it being very beneficial to dogs but not heard a lot of reports on cats. It can't do any harm to try! Good luck with it Hun. XXX


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

Well done Leo for eating your smoothie and Mum for patience of trying lots of different foods. You'll probably be surprised at how much you are actually managing to get down him if you are feeding 5/6 little meals a day. 

I hope the acupuncture helps him cope a little better with chemo although apartt from his appetite it does sound as I f he's handling it well already.

Lots of love from the HBs xxxx


----------



## Ragdollsfriend (Feb 13, 2014)

huckybuck said:


> You'll probably be surprised at how much you are actually managing to get down him if you are feeding 5/6 little meals a day.
> 
> Lots of love from the HBs xxxx


Since he started chemo it's more like 4 meals a day. But Hills A/D can is 156g and it seems one a day is OKish. Leo had about 40g in the morning. Am trying to tempt him with anything else too so not just A/D.


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

Ragdollsfriend said:


> Since he started chemo it's more like 4 meals a day. But Hills A/D can is 156g and it seems one a day is OKish. Leo had about 40g in the morning. Am trying to tempt him with anything else too so not just A/D.


If he will eat the whole can of the A/D that would be absolutely great! The biggest set back with chemo imo is the nausea so its not surprising they don't want to eat. You are doing really well by giving him the things he likes. Little and often is good. He's got every chance of keeping his strength up for next week. Big hugs!  xxx


----------



## Sacrechat (Feb 27, 2011)

At least Leo is eating something , so that is a positive sign. You are doing really well with him.


----------



## Ragdollsfriend (Feb 13, 2014)

Soozi said:


> If he will eat the whole can of the A/D that would be absolutely great! The biggest set back with chemo imo is the nausea so its not surprising they don't want to eat. You are doing really well by giving him the things he likes. Little and often is good. He's got every chance of keeping his strength up for next week. Big hugs!  xxx


@Soozi Hun thanks for all your words of encouragement and advice. You make me feel like I can really do it and save Leo. An hour or so ago I opened a tin of Liquivite and syringe fed him. Well so he wasn't impressed but he didn't object either. After the meal he disappeared under the bed for a while. Sulking. But just a few minutes ago he showed up, jumped on the sofa and is on my lap purring his loudest thanks  I love him so much!

And many thanks to everybody for your recent posts and healing vibes and for still being there for us :Kiss


----------



## GingerNinja (Mar 23, 2014)

Just catching up (again  sorry) 

I'm glad Leo is eating something on his own. 

That's fab news about the acupuncturist  it is most definitely worth a try! 

Sending positive vibes by the bucket load xx


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

Ragdollsfriend said:


> Good morning, Leo had some more Hills A/D "smoothie" for breakfast, without Periactin. I also popped antacid into his lovely little throat. And am about to feed him more smoothie
> 
> And last night I managed to find contact details of a local vet who is a member of the Associaition of British Veterinary Acupuncturists. I emailed her and she already replied! She does home visits and is happy to help Leo cope with chemo. My regual vet approves of acupuncture for sick cats. I used to get acupuncture for my back pain and loved it.
> 
> Dear All, please send some more healing vibes. Thanks a lot xx


It would be brilliant if Leo could have his acupuncture before his next Chemo! when is your appointment hun? XXX


----------



## Ali71 (Apr 27, 2014)

Well done Leo for eating your dinner, and well done to Mummy. Hugs to you Monika and lots more healing vibes to Leo x


----------



## Ragdollsfriend (Feb 13, 2014)

Soozi said:


> It would be brilliant if Leo could have his acupuncture before his next Chemo! when is your appointment hun? XXX


Well first she needs to get a copy of Leo's file from my vet. I plan to call my regular vet tomorrow to authorise her to access Leo's health records. Then I'll ring her to book the first appointment. She lives nearby so hopefully can come over really soon.
I first talked to her in 2013 and booked an acupuncture consultation for my tabby Tornado (RIP) but my kitty passed away just a few days before this appointment. She remembers me


----------



## Sacrechat (Feb 27, 2011)

I've just found a veterinary acupuncturist three miles from where I live. I've made a note if her number just in case there is anything she can do for Sophie. You will have to let me know if she helps Leo.


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

@Sacremist @Ragdollsfriend I have been reading a little about acupuncture for cats the results look pretty impressive! I would definitely go for it! XXX


----------



## Samara (Nov 2, 2014)

Topping up the healing vibes.


----------



## Ragdollsfriend (Feb 13, 2014)

Sacremist said:


> I've just found a veterinary acupuncturist three miles from where I live. I've made a note if her number just in case there is anything she can do for Sophie. You will have to let me know if she helps Leo.


Hey,
That's great. Is this person registered with the Association of British Veterinary Acupuncturists (ABVA)? You can look up anybody in your area by putting your post code in the search criteria on their website
www.abva.co.uk
Good luck!


----------



## Sacrechat (Feb 27, 2011)

Ragdollsfriend said:


> Hey,
> That's great. Is this person registered with the Association of British Veterinary Acupuncturists (ABVA)? You can look up anybody in your area by putting your post code in the search criteria on their website
> www.abva.co.uk
> Good luck!


Yes, she is, that's how I found her.


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

More healing vibes for Leo tonight Monika! I am hoping he's still been eating a bit and is comfortable.







XXX


----------



## Ragdollsfriend (Feb 13, 2014)

Hi, I didn't post last night as Leo was off colour and I was trying to figure out why and what to do. Well I finally realised he was constipated. Luckily I had some Yarrah Organic chicken with aloevera and he loved the sauce and munched a bit of chicken too - with my assistance. This morning he is fairly bright and I got my face licked. Little nutter  I'm about to syringe feed him some Liquivite. Great stuff, already ordered 10 more cans.


----------



## sarahecp (Aug 22, 2011)

Awww poor Leo, I hope the Yarrah has helped him and he's now been and feeling more comfortable. 

I'm pleased to hear he's fairly bright and you got a morning wash from him  

xx


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

Glad he's feeling a bit better this morning. You are doing so well with him. Has he been to the loo now?


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

Just looking in to see how Leo is doing,good to read that he is feeling a little bit better xx


----------



## Sacrechat (Feb 27, 2011)

I'm so pleased Leo is doing well.


----------



## Ragdollsfriend (Feb 13, 2014)

Yes all OK, nicely shaped Nr 2 in the tray. Hurrah!  I wonder if it might be one of the side effects of Periactin. I haven't given up on Periactin and so Leo got some yesterday and today.


----------



## Forester (Dec 2, 2012)

Sending more positive vibes for Leo.

He may feel more inclined to eat now that he has had a poo, I do hope so.

xx


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

That's encouraging news that Leo is still eating a bit and done a nice poo! Hope he continues like this Hun! Good boy Leo!!! XXX


----------



## GingerNinja (Mar 23, 2014)

Hi monika

I found the steroids and chemo really affected luna's digestive system (still to some extent) and that I could get her to easily have miralax in a lik e lix treat. I also give her spirilina in it once a week and she enjoys her green yogurt! 

Just something to bear in mind xx


----------



## Ragdollsfriend (Feb 13, 2014)

Some good news to share. I've heard back from this nice veterinary acupuncturists who lives nearby. She's coming to see Leo on Thursday afternoon for the first consultation and acupuncture. She's a herbalist as well so hopefully will have a few ideas about natural supplements I can add to Leo's food to aid his digestion.


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

Brilliant Mon! Good timing! XXX a Probiotic like FortiFlora will also help support Leo's immune system and balance his digestive system too. See what your lady suggests. Hope Leo carries on eating I'm sure he will with you encouraging him.
XXX


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

That's really good news she's' coming so quickly!


----------



## sarahecp (Aug 22, 2011)

That's great news   

Hope all goes well and the acupuncture helps Leo xx


----------



## Ragdollsfriend (Feb 13, 2014)

Hi, just to let you know Leo seems brighter this morning. I think Cerenia helped him feel better. And perhaps steroids too. He walked to the kitchen and drank from his water fountain a lot. It's a good sign as last night he couldn't even bear looking at water. And we had a long cuddle this morning and he purred like a tractor  So his spirit is still strong and well.

Well Leo is constipated again and he didn't fancy Yarrah Organic chicken with Alovera this morning. I'd better call my vet and ask for some laxative I can hide in Lick-e-lix.


----------



## MoggyBaby (Mar 8, 2011)

Glad that Leo is perking up although sorry to read about the constipation. If it is not one thing it is another eh! 

Hope he keeps on improving.


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

That's great that he is feeling better today. Would you be able to mix some Aloe Vera into his Lick E Lix? Do you think he is just not going to the loo quite as much because he's not eating as much?

Have you tried applaws with pumpkin?

Or some malt paste?

On the same or a different note I bought some

https://www.waitrosepet.com/cat/cat...gclid=CKXg-J3wu8UCFZMZtAodHmsA3A&gclsrc=aw.ds

Mine won't touch it so I have a whole pot minus a teaspoonful which I was about to give to the rescue.
PM me Monika or text me with your address and I'll pop it in the post.


----------



## Ragdollsfriend (Feb 13, 2014)

huckybuck said:


> That's great that he is feeling better today. Would you be able to mix some Aloe Vera into his Lick E Lix? Do you think he is just not going to the loo quite as much because he's not eating as much?
> Have you tried applaws with pumpkin?.


Thanks HB. This morning I saw him going in his litter tray and straining for a poo so obviously not great. He did the same yesterday but managed to produce Nr2 after licking off the Alovera jelly of his Yarrah chicken. I tried pumpkin already and he wouldn't even touch his food. I tried Applaws chicken with pumpkin and Leo wasn't interested.

Off to the vets now to pick up something the vet dispensed.


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

Oh poor Leo - hopefully the medicine will work it's magic and he'll have one later.


----------



## Forester (Dec 2, 2012)

Its great to hear that Leo is brighter today but the constipation is something that you could both have done without.
Fingers crossed that you can get something to help him "go" and which he will eat.

A truckload of positive vibes on their way to you both.
Sending love, as always x


----------



## sarahecp (Aug 22, 2011)

Great news Leo is brighter today  not so good he is constipated, I'm hoping whatever the vet has given helps him and he has a poo really soon xx


----------



## ALR (Apr 16, 2014)

Do you have some Gimpet malt paste? Do you know if he likes that one? 

I have some if you're interested. Bubble is constantly constipated because of his meds so I have to use it very often. Gimpet is quite good because I just add it to his favourite food. Let me know if you would like some - I've got a few now.


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

Poor Leo! I hope what the vet is giving you for Leo works and he "goes" soon! Malt paste is good a thing to give everyday if Leo likes it! Liddy hates the stuff! HB is right if Leo isn't eating very much then he could get a bit constipated. Poor lad I hope things gets easier for him with the Chemo eventually. Huge hugs! XXX


----------



## Ragdollsfriend (Feb 13, 2014)

No poo as yet :Sour I gave Leo Lactulose (2 mls) with food about 3.5 hrs ago. He went to sleep instead  But at least his body language seems OK, nice relaxed and not crunched up. He'll need to take 2 more doses today so he'd better wake up soon ...


----------



## sarahecp (Aug 22, 2011)

Ragdollsfriend said:


> No poo as yet :Sour I gave Leo Lactulose (2 mls) with food about 3.5 hrs ago. He went to sleep instead  But at least his body language seems OK, nice relaxed and not crunched up. He'll need to take 2 more doses today so he'd better wake up soon ...


I'm pleased Leo is feeling more relaxed and comfortable  sounds like the lactulose is working. We just need that poo now, sending poo vibes for Leo  xx


----------



## Ragdollsfriend (Feb 13, 2014)

sarahecp said:


> I'm pleased Leo is feeling more relaxed and comfortable  sounds like the lactulose is working. We just need that poo now, sending poo vibes for Leo  xx


Poo vibes :Hilarious nice one Sarah :Hilarious And thank you I suppose.


----------



## sarahecp (Aug 22, 2011)

Ragdollsfriend said:


> Poo vibes :Hilarious nice one Sarah :Hilarious And thank you I suppose.


:Hilarious :Hilarious

And lots and lots of positive and healing ones too xx


----------



## Sacrechat (Feb 27, 2011)

Awww! Poor Leo. It's horrible being constipated.


----------



## KCTT (Jul 19, 2014)

Poor Leo, but pleased to read he is sitting more relaxed I hate that crunched up position. x


----------



## Ragdollsfriend (Feb 13, 2014)

Second dose of Lactulose went in about 30 minutes ago. Hmmm. Does anybody know how long it takes to see the results?


----------



## Ceiling Kitty (Mar 7, 2010)

Big hugs for Leo! xxxx


----------



## sarahecp (Aug 22, 2011)

Morning hun, 

I hope Leo has been! And he's still feeling comfortable. Sorry can't help on how long it takes to work. 

Topping up those vibes and hugs to you both xx


----------



## Ragdollsfriend (Feb 13, 2014)

Nothing major in th tray, only wee. He doesn't look comfortable for sure. Let's see what the vet (oncologist) says today.


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

Ragdollsfriend said:


> Nothing major in th tray, only wee. He doesn't look comfortable for sure. Let's see what the vet (oncologist) says today.


Good luck for later Hun! I hope Leo can soon go to the toilet it will make him feel a lot better and he will be more inclined to eat too! I'll keep looking in for updates. XXX


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

Just about to get the flight but good luck for today. Hope he goes as well! Thinking of you and will log on later to see how he is xxx


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

Have a wonderful time Hun! XXX


----------



## sarahecp (Aug 22, 2011)

Poor Leo  

Hope all goes well later today. 

Topping up those vibes xx


----------



## Ragdollsfriend (Feb 13, 2014)

We're back from the clinic. Leo had another blood test done and the first chemo didn't improve his condition  My lionheart is remarkably bright despite his progressing anaemia. The oncologist suggested to try different meds in today's chemo as so we did. She also confirmed Leo isn't in any pain. Phew. Leo is going back on Monday for a re-test. I still live in hope.

This morning I did the test Shosh included in another thread to assess the quality of life. The score was 35 so seems like my brave kitty still enjoys his life. And the veterinary acupuncturist is coming tomorrow afternoon so paws crossed she can figure out how to boost Leo's appetite.


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

Awwww what a disappointment that Leo's condition showed no improvement. It's early days though Mon and you need to try the other meds in his chemo. Don't be disheartened hun. I think the main issue for Leo last week was the nausea and appetite. Did you tell the vet that you gave Leo the anti-sickness med? I'm hoping she approves of him having it when needed. hoping Leo will have a better week. Big hugs for you both. xxx


----------



## sarahecp (Aug 22, 2011)

I'm sorry to hear that there has been no improvement after the first chemo  I'm keeping everything crossed the meds in today's helps Leo. I'm happy that he isn't in any pain 

Hoping all goes well with the acupuncturist tomorrow. 

Sending more and more positive vibes and love and hugs to you both xxx


----------



## Forester (Dec 2, 2012)

Just topping up the vibes for Leo.

I hope that tomorrow goes well for him.


----------



## KCTT (Jul 19, 2014)

I am sorry that you didn't see the improvements in Leo that you hoped for buts its early days and Leo sounds to be doing well. Hope tomorrow with the acupuncturist goes well x


----------



## Ragdollsfriend (Feb 13, 2014)

We had to rush Leo to the emergency vets as he had trouble breathing. He's in a really bad shape and will stay overnight in hospital. There's a chance we'll get this dreaded phone call in the middle of the night


----------



## Forester (Dec 2, 2012)

Oh RF, I'm so sorry to hear that Leo has been admitted at the vets.

Sending vibes for him, hugs to you, and love to you both - as always.


----------



## KCTT (Jul 19, 2014)

Oh I am so sorry to read this, hugs and lots of positive vibes coming your way this evening x


----------



## sarahecp (Aug 22, 2011)

Oh hun  I'm so sorry to hear this 

I'm keeping everything crossed for Leo and sending lots and lots of positive vibes.

Thinking of you and Leo and sending lots of love xxxx


----------



## GingerNinja (Mar 23, 2014)

Ragdollsfriend said:


> We had to rush Leo to the emergency vets as he had trouble breathing. He's in a really bad shape and will stay overnight in hospital. There's a chance we'll get this dreaded phone call in the middle of the night


Oh poppet, I was just going to post saying that it's early to see improvement.

I hope Leo is okay, sending lots of healing vibes xxx


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

Oh No poor Leo! I wonder if he got really stressed! What on earth could have caused this downturn. I am so sorry Mon please try and let us know as soon as you hear anything. Lets stay hopeful and pray Leo will be OK. XXX


----------



## Matrod (Dec 22, 2014)

Oh no, poor you & poor Leo, I hope the brave boy is ok. Tons of healing vibes coming your way xx


----------



## Ragdollsfriend (Feb 13, 2014)

Dear All, my Leo, the lionheart, is gone. He stopped breathing and then his heart stopped. He is free now. I love him to bits and forever ... Will go and see him tonight to hug his beautiful body one more time.

Thank you for all your support and apologies if I stay offline for a few days.


----------



## KCTT (Jul 19, 2014)

Oh I am so sorry, you fought so hard for your boy and you stayed so positive I am crying for you. More hugs for you, run free little Leo xx


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

Oh hun I am so sad and sorry! Poor beautiful Leo. You tried to make him better and gave him every chance but it was not to be he was just too ill love. It breaks my heart to hear this news. You will always love him. Sleep peacefully darling Leo.  Please tell him goodbye from his PF friends. xxx


----------



## Matrod (Dec 22, 2014)

I am so sorry. Leo lionheart was so brave & you did everything you could for him. Run free Leo xx


----------



## sarahecp (Aug 22, 2011)

I'm so so sorry hun   this is heartbreaking news  

You did everything you possibly could for Leo, he couldn't have asked for a better mummy, you loved and cared for him until the end and your love will carry on always. 

Thinking of you and sending lots of love and hugs xxxx


RIP Leo, run free beautiful boy xxx


----------



## GingerNinja (Mar 23, 2014)

I'm so sorry monika  you and Leo were so brave! 

Sweet dreams lovely Leo xx


----------



## Forester (Dec 2, 2012)

Oh Monika, I'm so so sorry to hear this news. You did everything possible for Leo and no one could have given him more love.

I wish with all my heart that I knew of a way to take away your pain.

love, as always
Sylv


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

Oh M, I just can't believe I'm reading this. My heart is utterly broken for you. The only comfort has to be that he went quickly and is free from pain. He will have gone knowing he was loved to the end of the world and back. No one could have done what you did for him. 

Rip Leo the Lionheart and all love to you Monika from both of us. Devastated xxxx


----------



## Ragdollsfriend (Feb 13, 2014)

Thank you all. When we saw the oncologist in early May she mentioned 9 months to a year given Leo's condition and CKD. I just can't believe he's gone. I can't stop crying. I honestly expected few more months together. His spirit was so strong and the will to stay with me too. But his body couldn't cope with the cancer and fast progressing anaemia :Arghh

Hubby and I went to the emergency vets around 11pm to see him and pay our last respects. He looked peaceful. We chose an urn and will get his dear ashes back in a fortnight or so.

Daisy is very clingy today. She needs extra TLC.


----------



## Samara (Nov 2, 2014)

Oh Monika I am so sorry to hear this  I'm sitting here crying. You did all you could for him and he knew how much you loved him. Run free Leo xx


----------



## Sacrechat (Feb 27, 2011)

Oh no, I'm so terribly sorry I haven't been around this last few days. What horrible devastating news. Poor Leo and poor you. You tried everything you could to help him. Leo could not have had a better mummy fighting his corner.

This is kind if what happened to my Lucy. Her anaemia got worse to the point where she started to have fits. It's heartbreaking to have such hope only for that hope to be snatched away so mercilessly.

Once again I'm sorry for not being around, I've kind of shut myself away a bit and withdrawn from the world.

It's going to take us both a while to grieve. RIP beautiful Leo.


----------



## Sacrechat (Feb 27, 2011)

*The Rainbow Bridge*
*inspired by a Norse legend*
By the edge of a woods, at the foot of a hill,

Is a lush, green meadow where time stands still.

Where the friends of man and woman do run,

When their time on earth is over and done.

For here, between this world and the next,

Is a place where each beloved creature finds rest.

On this golden land, they wait and they play,

Till the Rainbow Bridge they cross over one day.

No more do they suffer, in pain or in sadness,

For here they are whole, their lives filled with gladness.

Their limbs are restored, their health renewed,

Their bodies have healed, with strength imbued.

They romp through the grass, without even a care,

Until one day they start, and sniff at the air.

All ears prick forward, eyes dart front and back,

Then all of a sudden, one breaks from the pack.

For just at that instant, their eyes have met;

Together again, both person and pet.

So they run to each other, these friends from long past,

The time of their parting is over at last.

The sadness they felt while they were apart,

Has turned into joy once more in each heart.

They embrace with a love that will last forever,

And then, side-by-side, they cross over… together.


----------



## Ragdollsfriend (Feb 13, 2014)

Sacremist said:


> Oh no, I'm so terribly sorry I haven't been around this last few days. What horrible devastating news. Poor Leo and poor you. You tried everything you could to help him. Leo could not have had a better mummy fighting his corner.
> 
> This is kind if what happened to my Lucy. Her anaemia got worse to the point where she started to have fits. It's heartbreaking to have such hope only for that hope to be snatched away so mercilessly.
> 
> ...


Thank you @Sacremist Yes I lived in hope and we tried everything. Leo's final 24 hours were rocky but he was one of these lucky rescue kitties who had a loving home and enjoyed every single moment with the family. He'll never be forgotten!


----------



## Sacrechat (Feb 27, 2011)

Ragdollsfriend said:


> Thank you @Sacremist Yes I lived in hope and we tried everything. Leo's final 24 hours were rocky but he was one of these lucky rescue kitties who had a loving home and enjoyed every single moment with the family. He'll never be forgotten!


And that is what is important: he passed knowing he was loved.


----------

